# I was wondering could I use macro algae?



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can you use macro algae like chaetomorpha (chaeto) in a cichlid tank (55 gallon mbunas). Would it grow or help out? What about mangroves? I was wondering because I got a hang on tank refugium made from an aquaclear power filter. Got it from a friend who used to have a saltwater tank. Just wondering if I could use it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it is for salt/marine aquariums only.

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Marine algae and mangroves would die in a freshwater cichlid tank.


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh ok, I was just wondering if there would be any benefit to it. And I had seen a video on youtube a guy with a cichlid tank had some mangroves stuck in the back of his emperor 400.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I looked at that a while ago. Some sellers on flebay say their mangroves are freshwater acclimated. I don't know, if you had an open top tank, I think it would look pretty cool.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Not many people have open-top tanks, because if you do, you will also have jumpers. Whether plants growing out of an abandoned filter is a esthetic improvement for a tank is up to the beholder. That said, I guess mangroves are mostly in brackish water, and while no cichlid will survive in brackish conditions, the plants might do ok in fresh water. I have taken Valisneria from brackish water in North Carolina, and they do great in my freshwater tanks!

If chaeto can survive in freshwater I do not know. If you have access to some free or for cheap, why not try it and report back. I think if it worked I might get some myself


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

If you do try it,make sure it is free of hitch hikers!

When I had my saltwater tank,my chaeto I got had tiny starfish,bristle worms ..etc.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

notchback65 said:


> my chaeto I got had tiny starfish,bristle worms ..etc.


It would be interesting to see if they'd die in freshwater, or if the cichlids would eat them before it came to that :wink:

BTW - after some google research, it seems chaeto will die in freshwater too. Too bad!


----------

